

Experiment Confirms That Reality Doesn’t Exist If You Are Not Looking at It - taietel
http://themindunleashed.org/2015/06/new-mind-blowing-experiment-confirms-that-reality-doesnt-exist-if-you-are-not-looking-at-it.html

======
ankurdhama
Thanks for the nice laugh :)

